# 500 S&W



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

dose anyone have a favorite load for the 500 s&w? im looking for some recipies to try out that use the hodgdon h110 powder since thats what i have. but if you have any reloading info youd like to share im all ears 

thanks


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I do have a favorite load but it's not pleasant to shoot. It uses a 600 grain bullet from Rich Gibson (Homer, AK - Ranger Rick's bullets). The load I use involves Li'l Gun as opposed to H110, with max velocities at 1400fps. There is, IIRC, data for 110 available for the 600 grainer. 
It is an accurate and powerful combo when fired from my Encore pistol; it just hurts, right from the get go.
Lots of H110 data at http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/defau ... der&Source.

Pete


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the info.

i dont forsee myself ever needing a 600 grainer where i live, but maybe if i go elk or bear hunting some day ill use it. 

mostly im thinking whitetail size game and the occasional varmint that happenes across my path while i have it with me hunting haha.

i was thinking the hornady 300 grain flextip might be just about right, but i have yet to find load data on that one.

again thanks for the info


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

i like lil gun, easy to meter and load. You can check hodgdons website for data. I use 350 grain hornady XTP. Its a little dirty, but works well. I go like 2 grains less than max on the powder, and the kick isn't bad considering.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

beaverskins, go to Hornady's website and contact them. I did that for load info for my .444 marlin using the flextip bullets. They sent me a data sheet via e-mail.


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice, ill look up hornadys web site and go from there.


----------

